# Nancy Pelosi announces she is running for re-election



## 1srelluc (Jan 25, 2022)

Well shit.


----------



## HenryBHough (Jan 25, 2022)

She'll be a star if they ever bring back a TV show based on.....


Wait a minute!!!!!!

No, it's BACK!!!!!

At a vaccine clinic near you!


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Jan 25, 2022)

81 years young!


----------



## JGalt (Jan 25, 2022)

FNP.


----------



## 1srelluc (Jan 25, 2022)

Otis Mayfield said:


> 81 years young!


My mom is 88 and a lot sharper than her.....Then again she's not a drunk.


----------



## toobfreak (Jan 25, 2022)

JGalt said:


> FNP.



If they reelect that bitch they deserve her.


----------



## MarathonMike (Jan 25, 2022)

1srelluc said:


> Well shit.





1srelluc said:


> Well shit.


Of course, she and her hubby want to make another hundred million off of insider trading.


----------



## Missourian (Jan 25, 2022)

Running may be a stretch... Nancy is SHUFFLING for reelection.


----------



## excalibur (Jan 25, 2022)

She knows the voters in her district are dumbasses, so why not.


----------



## Concerned American (Jan 25, 2022)

1srelluc said:


> Well shit.


Not holding out much hope, but maybe her constituents will tire of dodging the poop piles and vote her useless ass out--BTW, how do you run in CA when you live in FL.


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Jan 25, 2022)

She fits her district perfectly. It's why they keep reelecting her.

She doesn't have to win a nationwide election, just her little district.


----------



## Confederate Soldier (Jan 25, 2022)

Oi.


----------



## JGalt (Jan 25, 2022)

Otis Mayfield said:


> She fits her district perfectly. It's why they keep reelecting her.
> 
> She doesn't have to win a nationwide election, just her little district.



Pelosi doesn't care anything about her district or her constituents. All she cares about is that gavel she wields as Speaker of the House, and the power it gives her.

Personally, I like to see that gavel shoved up her ass sideways.


----------



## PinktheFloyd88 (Jan 25, 2022)

Kick some ass, Nancy! Whoop those butts


----------



## Concerned American (Jan 25, 2022)

JGalt said:


> Pelosi doesn't care anything about her district or her constituents. All she cares about is that gavel she wields as Speaker of the House, and the power it gives her.
> 
> Personally, I like to see that gavel shoved up her ass sideways.


EWWW, you just gave me a visual of Piglosi's ass and I CAN'T UNSEE IT!  NOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## Missourian (Jan 25, 2022)

I don't think she had a choice...a Red tsunami is coming...how embarrassing would it be to lose San Francisco?


----------



## toobfreak (Jan 25, 2022)

Missourian said:


> Running may be a stretch... Nancy is SHUFFLING for reelection.



People in the REAL world look forward to retiring at 65 or sooner so they can enjoy life.

No one runs for reelection at 81 unless being in politics IS her life.

The Founders never wanted nor intended this.


----------



## froggy (Jan 25, 2022)

Nancy please don't run again have mercy on America


----------



## froggy (Jan 25, 2022)

toobfreak said:


> People in the REAL world look forward to retiring at 65 or sooner so they can enjoy life.
> 
> No one runs for reelection at 81 unless being in politics IS her life.
> 
> The Founders never wanted nor intended this.


She'll never give up her poweroll.


----------



## JGalt (Jan 25, 2022)

toobfreak said:


> People in the REAL world look forward to retiring at 65 or sooner so they can enjoy life.
> 
> No one runs for reelection at 81 unless being in politics IS her life.
> 
> The Founders never wanted nor intended this.



That old skank should have died in office years ago. They could have just propped her up with some sticks, charged a dollar to see her carcass, and paid it toward the debt she ran up.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Jan 25, 2022)

Pelosi's tenure as SOTH is a dark chapter in American history.
Hopefully there will be some honest books written about her.


----------



## White 6 (Jan 25, 2022)

toobfreak said:


> If they reelect that bitch they deserve her.


She's kind of out there, but knows politics and I bet where the bodies are buried.  I suspect, she's got a lock on it, if she wants it at 81.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## froggy (Jan 25, 2022)

White 6 said:


> She's kind of out there, but knows politics and I bet where the bodies are buried.  I suspect, she's got a lock on it, if she wants it at 81.


Looks more like death eating on bologna


----------



## marvin martian (Jan 25, 2022)

1srelluc said:


> Well shit.



90 is the new 50 in the DemoKKKrat party.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jan 25, 2022)

1srelluc said:


> Well shit.


She'll be running from Florida. 
They said that she's just trying to prevent other's from quitting. 









						'Do I Retire?': Nancy Pelosi's Speakership Threatened After Brutal Report - Dem Leaders Pleading With Members Who Have Announced They Will Not Run for Reelection in MIdterms
					

Pelosi's speakership is also threatened.




					conservativebrief.com


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jan 25, 2022)

best system ever. gerontocracy!


----------



## Concerned American (Jan 25, 2022)

JGalt said:


> That old skank should have died in office years ago. They could have just propped her up with some sticks, charged a dollar to see her carcass, and paid it toward the debt she ran up.


Her transport of choice is a broom.


----------



## JGalt (Jan 25, 2022)

marvin martian said:


> 90 is the new 50 in the DemoKKKrat party.



The party of old white people. Very old white people.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jan 25, 2022)

JGalt said:


> The party of old white people. Very old white people.


let's elect the orange manchild again. he is mentally 12.


----------



## froggy (Jan 25, 2022)

L.K.Eder said:


> best system ever. gerontocracy!


We need to turn all them old fogies out to pasture get in some new blood and starts a new ideas


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 25, 2022)

1srelluc said:


> Well shit.


Her biggest competitor, Betty White, won't be running.


----------



## JGalt (Jan 25, 2022)

L.K.Eder said:


> let's elect the orange manchild again. he is mentally 12.



Your challenge is accepted. See you in 2024, hillbilly.


----------



## froggy (Jan 25, 2022)

L.K.Eder said:


> let's elect the orange manchild again. he is mentally 12.


He'll be back


----------



## Concerned American (Jan 25, 2022)

mudwhistle said:


> She'll be running from Florida.
> They said that she's just trying to prevent other's from quitting.
> 
> 
> ...


She can't--the rules say she has to reside within *the state-- *odd that they don't require her to reside within the district.--bet that was passed by democrats too. Didn't they call people who did that *carpetbaggers?*


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jan 25, 2022)

JGalt said:


> Your challenge is accepted. See you in 2024, hillbilly.


lol. i have never been called a hillbilly. i have no idea how to deal with that.


----------



## froggy (Jan 25, 2022)

L.K.Eder said:


> lol. i have never been called a hillbilly. i have no idea how to deal with that.


Are you from Arkansas


----------



## White 6 (Jan 25, 2022)

froggy said:


> Looks more like death eating on bologna


You're being kind.  She's backed some stupid crap at times, but she knows what she's doing even when you don't like.  She has a track record of being effective and has balls.  She was the only Democrat in either house that could handle Donny one on one putting that finger in his face, leaving his mouth hanging open and  his cronies in the room rubbing their heads wishing they were someplace else.


----------



## toobfreak (Jan 25, 2022)

froggy said:


> She'll never give up her poweroll.



It is up to the VOTERS.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jan 25, 2022)

froggy said:


> Are you from Arkansas


surprisingly, no.


----------



## toobfreak (Jan 25, 2022)

L.K.Eder said:


> lol. i have never been called a hillbilly. i have no idea how to deal with that.



Hard to imagine any name you have not been called yet.


----------



## toobfreak (Jan 25, 2022)

JGalt said:


> That old skank should have died in office years ago. They could have just propped her up with some sticks, charged a dollar to see her carcass, and paid it toward the debt she ran up.



Too bad she wasn't actually in her office sleeping off a big one last Jan. 6.


----------



## JGalt (Jan 25, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> She can't--the rules say she has to reside within *the state-- *odd that they don't require her to reside within the district.--bet that was passed by democrats too. Didn't they call people who did that *carpetbaggers?*


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jan 25, 2022)

All she needs to do is promise piles of human shit on every street corner and she's in.


----------



## toobfreak (Jan 25, 2022)

White 6 said:


> She's kind of out there, but knows politics and I bet where the bodies are buried.  I suspect, she's got a lock on it, if she wants it at 81.



Only if the voters want more of what she has been delivering for years.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jan 25, 2022)

toobfreak said:


> Hard to imagine any name you have not been called yet.


seems like a you problem.


----------



## froggy (Jan 25, 2022)

How many On this post would actually vote for her


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jan 25, 2022)

1srelluc said:


> Well shit.



The stock market(that is supposed to tout Joe Biden's economy) has been tanking of late, which must mean that Nancy Pelosi's stocks are tanking along with it. So now the bitter hag has realized that retirement has to be put off again, thanks to Joe Biteme...looks like she is going to have to do some insider trading again, to bring her portfolio back up.





Nancy Pelosi makes millions off tech stocks – and scoffs at push to ban congressional trades​Late last month, the House Speaker disclosed that the Pelosis scooped up millions in bullish call options for stocks including Google, Salesforce, Micron Technology and Roblox.





 nypost.com





Stocktake: Technology stocks take a beating​Allocations to technology stocks have fallen to lowest levels in 13 years


----------



## White 6 (Jan 25, 2022)

toobfreak said:


> Only if the voters want more of what she has been delivering for years.


Has something changed about California, out on the left coast of which I am unaware?


----------



## toobfreak (Jan 25, 2022)

L.K.Eder said:


> surprisingly, no.



Arkansonians everywhere rejoice.


----------



## froggy (Jan 25, 2022)

andaronjim said:


> The stock market(that is supposed to tout Joe Biden's economy) has been tanking of late, which must mean that Nancy Pelosi's stocks are tanking along with it. So now the bitter hag has realized that retirement has to be put off again, thanks to Joe Biteme...looks like she is going to have to do some insider trading again, to bring her portfolio back up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Notice how every time those idiots vote in a Democrat gas prices soar


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jan 25, 2022)

L.K.Eder said:


> let's elect the orange manchild again. he is mentally 12.


What were your gas and food prices again when President Trump was in office? Just remind us please


----------



## froggy (Jan 25, 2022)

andaronjim said:


> What were your gas and food prices again when President Trump was in office? Just remind us please


Low and affordable


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jan 25, 2022)

toobfreak said:


> Arkansonians everywhere rejoice.


i heard everyone who lives in Arkansas has a little bit of Clinton DNA in them?


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jan 25, 2022)

andaronjim said:


> What were your gas and food prices again when President Trump was in office? Just remind us please


during his complete fumbling of the emerging pandemic, i guess the gas price was quite low. well done.


----------



## BackAgain (Jan 25, 2022)

Missourian said:


> Running may be a stretch... Nancy is SHUFFLING for reelection.


I wonder if she will mumble incoherently on the campaign trail before stumbling off the podium?  Or, in her district, is she not required to bother campaigning at all?


----------



## toobfreak (Jan 25, 2022)

L.K.Eder said:


> he is mentally 12.



So, a 600% improvement over you!


----------



## Esdraelon (Jan 25, 2022)

excalibur said:


> She knows the voters in her district are dumbasses, so why not.


She's in one of those districts where she just has to announce and let her staff make the phone calls.  It will be fun to watch her being told - politely - to sit down and STFU by whoever gets the Speaker's gavel.  I just hope that isn't a RINO.  The Republican party is changing and those not interested in being part of the MAGA movement, need not apply because as soon as they out themselves as RINOs, that'll be the end for them.  Ask Cheney and Kinzinger.


----------



## froggy (Jan 25, 2022)

L.K.Eder said:


> during his complete fumbling of the emerging pandemic, i guess the gas price was quite low. well done.


Joe idiot is fumbling the pandemic trying to threaten everybody into taking that shot what a stupid moron


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jan 25, 2022)

toobfreak said:


> So, a 500% improvement over you!


are you sure about the math? you are known to struggle.


----------



## froggy (Jan 25, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> I wonder if she will mumble incoherently on the campaign trail before stumbling off the podium?  Or, in her district, is she not required to bother campaigning at all?


They know how to rig an election


----------



## toobfreak (Jan 25, 2022)

L.K.Eder said:


> during his complete fumbling of the emerging pandemic



As opposed to Biddum's complete fumbling of the pandemic two years in and with the vaccine, or his complete fumbling of Afghanistan 20 years in, or his complete fumbling of, well, everything!

Just what did Trump fumble that other countries didn't who are now in such better shape than us?  Can you name them?  One?


----------



## toobfreak (Jan 25, 2022)

L.K.Eder said:


> are you sure about the math?



I was being generous.


----------



## blackhawk (Jan 25, 2022)

No shock there she is in one of the bluest districts in one of bluest states in the nation they could go ahead and declare her the winner now any election is just a formality.


----------



## excalibur (Jan 25, 2022)

froggy said:


> Joe idiot is fumbling the pandemic trying to threaten everybody into taking that shot what a stupid moron




Fauci said 99% of the cases are Omicron and the vaccines are not effective against that strain. Yet the Biden Junta including Fauci keeps pushing the vaccines on people.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jan 25, 2022)

L.K.Eder said:


> during his complete fumbling of the emerging pandemic, i guess the gas price was quite low. well done.


Fumbling of the pandemic that China and Dr Fauxci released upon the US?  That one, that had a 99.97% chance of survivability, but lying Dr. Fauxci coerced President Trump into listen to the quack Doc?  But then, the Democrats had to cheat, just see video below, and people like you voted for higher gas and food prices, just like an idiot, who would bite his nose off just to spite his face.  Well done moron, you get the stupid of the year award.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jan 25, 2022)

toobfreak said:


> I was being generous.


then let's see it. what is my age per your calculations. take your time. you can use all the lifelines you need.


----------



## toobfreak (Jan 25, 2022)

L.K.Eder said:


> are you sure about the math? you are known to struggle.



So tell us, LK, if Trump was 12 and 600% smarter than you, then how old must you have been?  Can you work that out?


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jan 25, 2022)

toobfreak said:


> So tell us, LK, if Trump was 12 and 600% smarter than you, then how old must you have been?  Can you work that out?


nope. not even a nice try.


----------



## toobfreak (Jan 25, 2022)

L.K.Eder said:


> nope. not even a nice try.



Didn't think you were capable of it.


----------



## skye (Jan 25, 2022)

Power is an addiction for these corrupt   thugs like Pelousy.

They need more and more and more. Fuck the people.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jan 25, 2022)

froggy said:


> Joe idiot is fumbling the pandemic trying to threaten everybody into taking that shot what a stupid moron


Yeah, and more people have died of the COVID under Joe Biden than President Trump.  And dumbass LK actually believed Joe when Joe said he was going to get rid of the pandemic.




Sometimes stupid Democrat(I know redundant statement) voters need to be sent to the deepest part of the ocean.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jan 25, 2022)

toobfreak said:


> Didn't think you were capable of it.


yep. you offered some feeble attempt at an insult involving math. and then you could not solve your math problem. lol.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jan 25, 2022)

skye said:


> Power is an addiction for these corrupt   thugs like Pelousy.
> 
> They need more and more and more. Fuck the people.


----------



## Polishprince (Jan 25, 2022)

1srelluc said:


> Well shit.




Serving in Congress has made Ms. Pelosi extremely wealthy.   I can see where she wants to keep her fingers in this racket in spite of her advanced years.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jan 25, 2022)

L.K.Eder said:


> yep. you offered some feeble attempt at an insult involving math. and then you could not solve your math problem. lol.


To you, math is probably racist.....


----------



## Chillicothe (Jan 25, 2022)

Well, that was a surprise. To me anyway.

Nancy Pelosi says she will run again for her 19th (?) term.

I suppose if one was a Democrat that should be good news.
After all she has proven herself a Speaker of substance and productivity.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jan 25, 2022)

Polishprince said:


> Serving in Congress has made Ms. Pelosi extremely wealthy.   I can see where she wants to keep her fingers in this racket in spite of her advanced years.


Probably someone like her husband whispered in her ear, told her "you do realize, that once you leave the Congress, you become a citizen, and get arrested for your insider trading and traitorous actions against the US"?  Once the drugs wore off, you went to the elections office...


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jan 25, 2022)

andaronjim said:


> To you, math is probably racist.....


why would you come to that moronic conclusion, retard? explain yourself, if you can.


----------



## Rambunctious (Jan 25, 2022)

She has to stay to keep her crimes covered up....


----------



## skye (Jan 25, 2022)

Rambunctious said:


> She has to stay to keep her crimes covered up....



Yes, that too.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jan 25, 2022)

L.K.Eder said:


> why would you come to that moronic conclusion, retard? explain yourself, if you can.


Oh, i dont know, some articles out there from the Progressives...you know...








						Professor: ‘Mathematics Itself Operates as Whiteness’ | National Review
					

Shouldn’t we teach math based solely on the standard of what is important for students to learn in order to succeed?




					www.nationalreview.com
				













						How Does Race Affect a Student's Math Education?
					

A new paper examines the ways “whiteness” reproduces racial advantages and disadvantages.




					www.theatlantic.com


----------



## Esdraelon (Jan 25, 2022)

froggy said:


> She'll never give up her poweroll.


She climbed to the top of that shit-heap a couple of times but no way she gets there again.  If she wants to go back to the back of the bench and bitch and moan, let her.


----------



## LAUGHatLEFTISTS (Jan 25, 2022)

L.K.Eder said:


> lol. i have never been called a hillbilly. i have no idea how to deal with that.


Think of it as a step above what you actually are.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jan 25, 2022)

andaronjim said:


> Oh, i dont know, some articles out there from the Progressives...you know...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and that has what to do with me, klexter?


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jan 25, 2022)

LAUGHatLEFTISTS said:


> Think of it as a step above what you actually are.


and what am i, poster who i have probably never interacted with?


----------



## task0778 (Jan 25, 2022)

She's full of crap.  Says the most ridiculous things and one assumes means every word, so one has to worry about her mental acuity.   

Interesting to see if she resigns if the democrats lose the House in the mid-terms.  It is easier to be the minority leader though, all they can do is bitch about the other side and she's good at that.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 25, 2022)

Another couple years of dumb,  angry hillbillies lashing out at someone who is better than them in every way imaginable.


----------



## Missourian (Jan 25, 2022)

Ridgerunner said:


> View attachment 592780


You know what that picture reminds me of?

You ever hear that philosophical question...A wooden ship sails around the World,  and along the way every piece of the ship is replaced...is the ship that returns the old ship...or a completely different ship?


----------



## ClaireH (Jan 25, 2022)

1srelluc said:


> Well shit.


Hey! What  happened to the 2016 deal Pelosi made with the house Democrats who didn’t want her to serve longer than the 4 year agreement, ousting her in 2022?  Another falsehood told directly to her cohorts, and in public.  What a shifty one, or perhaps I should exchange that ‘f’ for another ‘t’ Lol

“Under an agreement reached with seven Democrats who opposed her speaker bid, Pelosi will back term limits for the top three Democratic leaders. The limit she has agreed to will prevent her from serving as speaker beyond another four years.”





__





						Pelosi Agrees to Deal Limiting Her Speakership to 4 Years - Roll Call
					

Updated 11:21 p.m. | Nancy Pelosi is doing exactly what she said she wouldn’t in order to secure the votes she needs to be elected speaker — putting an end date on her tenure as the top House Democratic leader.  Under an agreement reached with seven Democrats who opposed her speaker bid, Pelosi...




					rollcall.com


----------



## froggy (Jan 25, 2022)

excalibur said:


> Fauci said 99% of the cases are Omicron and the vaccines are not effective against that strain. Yet the Biden Junta including Fauci keeps pushing the vaccines on people.


Fauci is a nobody that wants to hang on to his 15 minutes of fame as long as he can.


----------



## froggy (Jan 25, 2022)

Missourian said:


> You know what that picture reminds me of?
> 
> You ever hear that philosophical question...A wooden ship sails around the World,  and along the way every piece of the ship is replaced...is the ship that returns the old ship...or a completely different ship?


Someone on crack.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 25, 2022)

froggy said:


> Fauci is a nobody that wants to hang on to his 15 minutes of fame as long as he can.


Nah, Fauci is a global hero and is revered worldwide. Anywhere he goes -- except for his own shithole country -- he is treated like a king.


----------



## froggy (Jan 25, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Nah, Fauci is a global hero and is revered worldwide. Anywhere he goes -- except for his own shithole country -- he is treated like a king.


He has got them fooled.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 25, 2022)

froggy said:


> He has got them fooled.


Nope, his lifetime of achievement earned him that. You however had never heard of him until two years ago. So surely you understand if your judgment is worth less than nothing, when it comes to fauci.


----------



## froggy (Jan 25, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Nope, his lifetime of achievement earned him that. You however had never heard of him until two years ago. So surely you understand if your judgment is worth less than nothing, when it comes to fauci.


Every time he's interviewed he can't answer no questions all he can say is wearing a mask is good


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 25, 2022)

froggy said:


> Every time he's interviewed he can't answer no questions all he can say is wearing a mask is good


Uh, oooookay haha


----------



## GHook20 (Jan 25, 2022)

1srelluc said:


> Well shit.


Funny how she talks about safe communities, when she represents lawless San Fransiko


----------



## skye (Jan 25, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Nah, Fauci is a global hero and is revered worldwide. Anywhere he goes -- except for his own shithole country -- he is treated like a king.




He is not a hero he is a monster.

Pelosi is another monster....of a different kind.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 25, 2022)

skye said:


> He is not a hero he is a monster.


Well, surely you understand if the opinions of uneducated slobs don't carry much weight, when it comes to a global hero like Fauci.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Jan 25, 2022)

good, she will be humiliated in 2022


----------



## froggy (Jan 25, 2022)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Well, surely you understand if the opinions of uneducated slobs don't carry much weight, when it comes to a global hero like Fauci.


You got something going with Fauci in your mind?


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jan 25, 2022)

Otis Mayfield said:


> She fits her district perfectly. It's why they keep reelecting her.
> 
> She doesn't have to win a nationwide election, just her little district.


do you think she has a prostate otis?...


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws (Jan 25, 2022)

Shouldn't this be airing in China?

She surely isn't talking to Americans!


----------



## Missourian (Jan 25, 2022)

froggy said:


> Someone on crack.


That would explain a lot.


----------



## toobfreak (Jan 25, 2022)

L.K.Eder said:


> yep. you offered some feeble attempt at an insult involving math. and then you could not solve your math problem. lol.



YOU brought up the math, bonehead, on a thread about Pelosi--- it has bugged you for TWO YEARS that you tried to pick a fight with me over some percentage problem trying to be the elitist leftist snob intellectual and all this time later you still keep bringing it back up again because it must eat at your liver day and night.


----------



## candycorn (Jan 25, 2022)

1srelluc said:


> Well shit.


As I have often said...

Whenever I think I'm having a bad day, I think to myself....somewhere out there...there is a Mr. Pelosi.  And I feel better.  

She is so old---her birthstone is Rosetta!


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jan 26, 2022)

L.K.Eder said:


> and that has what to do with me, klexter?


Didnt you vote for Joe Biteme? You know the very progressive forgetful asshole who was going to unite the country?  The same one who endorses CRT which pushes that math is racist to blacks, because blacks are too stupid to know math?  Why are you guys so stupid to not realize how the Progressive elites think you black people are worthless?  Are you worthless?


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jan 26, 2022)

andaronjim said:


> Didnt you vote for Joe Biteme? You know the very progressive forgetful asshole who was going to unite the country?  The same one who endorses CRT which pushes that math is racist to blacks, because blacks are too stupid to know math?  Why are you guys so stupid to not realize how the Progressive elites think you black people are worthless?  Are you worthless?


i did not vote for Joe Biteme, klexter. please continue your chimp out. it is entertaining.


----------



## Chillicothe (Jan 26, 2022)

Whew!
I ain't gonna do a train of pulled quotes ('cause it'd be a long train)....but it is clear there are a bunch of mokes on this gossipboard who fear strong women.  

Misogyny much?

Nancy Pelosi has been a force within the House for decades. Her District's constituents (CA-12th) have elected and re-elected her, what?....over 16 or 17 times?  She's the first woman to be Speaker. And her peers....her Democratic colleagues in the House ....have re-elected her Speaker four times.

In my disinterested and independent view.......THAT is a helluva resume'.

But, it seems because she is female she gets smeared and vilified more than if the Speaker was a just-as-strong man.

So yeah, misogyny is a thing here.

IMHO


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jan 26, 2022)

L.K.Eder said:


> i did not vote for Joe Biteme, klexter. please continue your chimp out. it is entertaining.


So you didnt vote for Orange Man Bad?


----------



## Mindful (Jan 26, 2022)

The best commentary.

Says everything.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jan 26, 2022)

andaronjim said:


> So you didnt vote for Orange Man Bad?


i told you to explain your queefery: "To you, math is probably racist....."

you have failed, of course.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jan 26, 2022)

L.K.Eder said:


> i told you to explain your queefery: "To you, math is probably racist....."
> 
> you have failed, of course.


I pointed out that the Progressives have deemed that math is racist, because black people just cant understand it like white people do.  Those were the two articles i posted, that i guess you didnt bother to open.  Do you have problems with mathmatics?  I guess so, since you think that Joe Biteme, who stole the election got 81 million votes, but didnt bother to add up most of them were illegal ballots...


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jan 26, 2022)

andaronjim said:


> I pointed out that the Progressives have deemed that math is racist, because black people just cant understand it like white people do.  Those were the two articles i posted, that i guess you didnt bother to open.  Do you have problems with mathmatics?  I guess so, since you think that Joe Biteme, who stole the election got 81 million votes, but didnt bother to add up most of them were illegal ballots...


none of your "articles" are relevant to your idiotic attempt to insult me. you played yourself, son.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jan 26, 2022)

L.K.Eder said:


> none of your "articles" are relevant to your idiotic attempt to insult me. you played yourself, son.


I was just pointing out the fact that the left sees math as racist.  But if you want to wear that shoe and it fits....just saying.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jan 26, 2022)

andaronjim said:


> I was just pointing out the fact that the left sees math as racist.  But if you want to wear that shoe and it fits....just saying.
> 
> View attachment 592973


weaselly twat. you tried to insult me personally. not "the left".


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jan 26, 2022)

L.K.Eder said:


> weaselly twat. you tried to insult me personally. not "the left".


You sure do seem to have a thin skin.  Are you sure you didnt vote for Joe Biden?


----------



## toobfreak (Jan 26, 2022)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> good, she will be humiliated in 2022



I don't believe her.  I think she is lying to throw the GOP off.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Jan 26, 2022)

Ridgerunner said:


> View attachment 592780


It looks like her face was on fire and she put the flames out using a hammer.


----------



## Captain Caveman (Jan 26, 2022)

I think it's wise that the Senate look at setting an upper age limit for politicians, the country is being ran by all the patients out of a care home.


----------



## Independentthinker (Jan 27, 2022)

1srelluc said:


> Well shit.


I have to give her credit, she's taking one for the team. If she were to not run, it would be mega huge loss for democrats in the midterms. With her in there she limits the damage to just a huge loss instead of a mega huge loss.


----------



## Who_Me? (Jan 27, 2022)

The combined age of the Democrat leadership (Schumer, Pelosi, Sanders, Warren, and Biden) is 4,450 years


----------



## bravoactual (Jan 28, 2022)

1srelluc said:


> Well shit.



Personally, I think she should have retired four years ago.  She is running on ego and has lost contact with her constituent base.  There are several good candidates waiting to run against her this time.  She does not deserve to be in office, she give it up and leave.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jan 31, 2022)

bravoactual said:


> Personally, I think she should have retired four years ago.  She is running on ego and has lost contact with her constituent base.  There are several good candidates waiting to run against her this time.  She does not deserve to be in office, she give it up and leave.


What? Leave Congress and lose out on all that sweet sweet insider stock trading?

No Way!


----------



## bravoactual (Jan 31, 2022)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> What? Leave Congress and lose out on all that sweet sweet insider stock trading?
> 
> No Way!



As opposed to House Minority Leader Kevin McCarthy who takes advantage same access to sweet insider stock trading.  Or how about how much Devin Nunes made off sweet insider stock trading.  You are somewhat more forgiving Nazipublicans aren't you.


----------



## Foolardi (Jan 31, 2022)

1srelluc said:


> Well shit.


Just in time to do a Lot of Explaining as to her and her
  hubby's and Sons's China ventures that enrichened them
  Plus how did Madame Cruella de Vil manage to amasss
   a net worth of $ 200 Million.


----------



## Foolardi (Jan 31, 2022)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> What? Leave Congress and lose out on all that sweet sweet insider stock trading?
> 
> No Way!


Being agin it once upon a time.I think prior to 
  2008.Keep in mind what her accomplishments
   as Speaker in her first year { 2007 }.
   Basically Naming New Post Offices.


----------



## Foolardi (Jan 31, 2022)

Missourian said:


> Running may be a stretch... Nancy is SHUFFLING for reelection.


  I think that was once a nickname given to her by 
   Hannity,I believe.Maybe Rushbo.
     " Stretch


----------



## Foolardi (Jan 31, 2022)

Missourian said:


> I don't think she had a choice...a Red tsunami is coming...how embarrassing would it be to lose San Francisco?


  As easy breezie as it was for " STretch " to lose
 all sense of Comportment.She comports herself like some
   half-senile East Berliner Stasi washwoman who scrubs floors
    and smiles about everything.


----------



## Meister (Jan 31, 2022)

Otis Mayfield said:


> She fits her district perfectly. It's why they keep reelecting her.
> 
> She doesn't have to win a nationwide election, just her little district.


The muck, feces,  and tents along   the streets represent her district perfectly


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jan 31, 2022)

bravoactual said:


> As opposed to House Minority Leader Kevin McCarthy who takes advantage same access to sweet insider stock trading.  Or how about how much Devin Nunes made off sweet insider stock trading.  You are somewhat more forgiving Nazipublicans aren't you.


Seems that you are very forgiving of the Democrats, who are supposed to be for the little people....Stupid twit.


----------



## beagle9 (Jan 31, 2022)

marvin martian said:


> 90 is the new 50 in the DemoKKKrat party.


They gotta hold on somehow... Talk about digging around at the bottom of the barrel. This woman has made a fool of everyone whoever gave her the benefit of the doubt. She gives a bad word to the word tolerance or to tolerate. I think the nation has tolerated her enough. Time to move on people.


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 31, 2022)

Otis Mayfield said:


> 81 years young!


These Democrats lust for power is just beyond belief


----------



## beagle9 (Feb 1, 2022)

andaronjim said:


> Yeah, and more people have died of the COVID under Joe Biden than President Trump.  And dumbass LK actually believed Joe when Joe said he was going to get rid of the pandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unless the pandemic has become something useful politically, then it may never end. I pray that's not the case, and this is why more than ever we need the complete truth, and complete transparency to prevail over evil.

Why be it that Ebola was so contagious, yet it was quickly subdued before spreading around the entire globe during an outbreak ??


----------



## beagle9 (Feb 1, 2022)

Missourian said:


> You know what that picture reminds me of?
> 
> You ever hear that philosophical question...A wooden ship sails around the World,  and along the way every piece of the ship is replaced...is the ship that returns the old ship...or a completely different ship?


Every piece replaced makes it a new ship as far as piece's are concerned, but the design makes it remain the old ship in that regard.


----------



## Osiris-ODS (Feb 2, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> She can't--the rules say she has to reside within *the state-- *odd that they don't require her to reside within the district.--bet that was passed by democrats too. Didn't they call people who did that *carpetbaggers?*


"Didn't they call people who did that carpetbaggers?"

Yeppers. 

car·pet·bag·ger

/ˈkärpətˌbaɡər/

noun

DEROGATORY•INFORMAL

a political candidate who seeks election in an area where they have no local connections.


----------



## Claudette (Feb 2, 2022)

Missourian 
I'd say its more like crawling for re-election.


----------



## Concerned American (Feb 2, 2022)

Osiris-ODS said:


> "Didn't they call people who did that carpetbaggers?"
> 
> Yeppers.
> 
> ...


Yep, kind of like Hilarity did when she went to NY.


----------



## beagle9 (Feb 3, 2022)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> What? Leave Congress and lose out on all that sweet sweet insider stock trading?
> 
> No Way!


Martha Stewart has got to be livid that she wasn't given a pass like Pelosi is getting.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Feb 3, 2022)

bravoactual said:


> As opposed to House Minority Leader Kevin McCarthy who takes advantage same access to sweet insider stock trading.  Or how about how much Devin Nunes made off sweet insider stock trading.  You are somewhat more forgiving Nazipublicans aren't you.


Nunes and McCarthy are not the thread issue. Botox Nancy is. 
No one is 'forgiving" them, providing you can make the case for what you claim.

Start a thread about those two, if you care enough to make the effort. Sorry I got you all 
riled up and excited. Wipe the slobber off your chin now.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Feb 3, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> Martha Stewart has got to be livid that she wasn't given a pass like Pelosi is getting.


Pelosi is above the law. She and her husband have been raking in the dough from
insider stock knowledge and access for many, many years now.


----------



## Concerned American (Feb 3, 2022)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Nunes and McCarthy are not the thread issue. Botox Nancy is.
> No one is 'forgiving" them, providing you can make the case for what you claim.
> 
> Start a thread about those two, if you care enough to make the effort. Sorry I got you all
> riled up and excited. Wipe the slobber off your chin now.


It isn't slobber.


----------



## beagle9 (Feb 4, 2022)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Pelosi is above the law. She and her husband have been raking in the dough from
> insider stock knowledge and access for many, many years now.


Two tere justice system. Hypocrisy on steroids.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Feb 4, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> Two tere justice system. Hypocrisy on steroids.


That should be tier....but yes, I agree.

One tier for the connected insider criminals. And one for everyone else.
Corruption on steroids!


----------



## Delldude (Feb 4, 2022)

JGalt said:


> That old skank should have died in office years ago. They could have just propped her up with some sticks, charged a dollar to see her carcass, and paid it toward the debt she ran up.


Just don't jack off the Chinese party during the Olympics.


----------



## Delldude (Feb 4, 2022)

toobfreak said:


> It is up to the VOTERS.


Local elections are the easiest to commit election fraud.


----------



## JoeMoma (Feb 4, 2022)

Otis Mayfield said:


> 81 years young!


You know you are OLD when people tell your age as "years young".


----------



## Delldude (Feb 5, 2022)

JoeMoma said:


> You know you are OLD when people tell your age as "years young".


Dude, you know JoelLady?


----------



## JoeMoma (Feb 5, 2022)

Delldude said:


> Dude, you know JoelLady?


No, but I know AngieDaddy.


----------



## Delldude (Feb 5, 2022)

JoeMoma said:


> No, but I know AngieDaddy.


Yall made my Joel laugh at that one.


----------



## beagle9 (Feb 5, 2022)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> That should be tier....but yes, I agree.
> 
> One tier for the connected insider criminals. And one for everyone else.
> Corruption on steroids!


Thanks for the correction... Yep agree also.


----------



## The Republicans (Feb 6, 2022)

The only way to change the outcome is flood the district. Yes, we have to take a page from the democrats and make these districts purple again. The problem is we’re always jumping ship when the blue wave is roaring into town and I don’t understand why can’t we push back and make them to work for it


----------



## Delldude (Feb 6, 2022)

The Republicans said:


> The only way to change the outcome is flood the district. Yes, we have to take a page from the democrats and make these districts purple again. The problem is we’re always jumping ship when the blue wave is roaring into town and I don’t understand why can’t we push back and make them to work for it


I'm not sure she is going to run. If the Rep's take one or both houses, she's in political peril as a seated member, if investigations into the 6th and others come to light. She'd fair better as a private citizen.
She may be attempting to fire up the base....LOL
She's hard to read.


----------



## JoeMoma (Feb 7, 2022)

Delldude said:


> She's hard to read.


That's because she keeps changing her face.

What's this video at your own risk.  It can not be unseen once seen.


----------



## The Republicans (Feb 7, 2022)

Delldude said:


> I'm not sure she is going to run. If the Rep's take one or both houses, she's in political peril as a seated member, if investigations into the 6th and others come to light. She'd fair better as a private citizen.
> She may be attempting to fire up the base....LOL
> She's hard to read.


Bro I don’t know you but you are out of your damn mind if you aren’t not sure


----------



## Delldude (Feb 7, 2022)

The Republicans said:


> Bro I don’t know you but you are out of your damn mind if you aren’t not sure


Fox Mulder...................trust no one.

She already said she' was retiring to various colleagues.


----------



## Concerned American (Feb 7, 2022)

JoeMoma said:


> That's because she keeps changing her face.
> 
> What's this video at your own risk.  It can not be unseen once seen.


I gotta start reading the disclaimers--I'll be seeing that ugly POS all day now.


----------



## task0778 (Feb 7, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> I gotta start reading the disclaimers--I'll be seeing that ugly POS all day now.



Dude - if the thread title has 'Pelosi' in it somewhere, don't open the thread.  Nothing good will come of it.


----------



## JoeMoma (Feb 7, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> I gotta start reading the disclaimers--I'll be seeing that ugly POS all day now.


I did misspell the word "watch".


----------



## The Republicans (Feb 8, 2022)

Delldude said:


> Fox Mulder...................trust no one.
> 
> She already said she' was retiring to various colleagues.


Hey uh yea she’s a pretty good liar eh?


----------

